# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Post shown from me in Forum List & in my UCP. Bit I and none else did it. It does not exis

## Doc.AElstein

*Erroneous Post from me shown in UCP and in actual Forum Post list*

Weird new Forum Software issue. I did not do that post indicated in my UCP and forum List. The post does not seem to exist
Hello
 I just looked in my User Control Panel
http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php


DidntPost.JPG
http://imgur.com/oLseSnp
DidntPost.JPG


It says I just did three posts.
But the second one  I did not do today. Check out the last post I did there
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4473424
Er_anusPost.JPG
Er_anusPost.JPG

It is from the 5th of September!!


Also the Post shows up on the Sub Forum list 
http://imgur.com/hQLl067
Er_anusToo.JPG
Er_anusToo.JPG


(_..........................
The other two indicated, I did just do!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4487154
Oppressed.jpg
http://imgur.com/4e2Rtky
OPpressed.JPG


http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4487106
MentalCells.JPG
http://imgur.com/vFRnWHL
MentalCells.JPG
_................................................)


Weird!!  What interesting Paddies can we now expect from the Forum Software ??

*Alan*

----------


## Tony Valko

I've noticed that when someone votes in a poll and you're subscribed to that thread, it will show up as a new post to the thread when it was just a new vote being cast.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I've noticed that when someone votes in a poll and you're subscribed to that thread, it will show up as a new post to the thread when it was just a new vote being cast.



Ahh, that sounds like it could explain it, should have twigged to the Pole !
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Thanks

----------

